
PirateProxyList – Online Status of Various Pirate Proxy Services - darkp
https://pirateproxylist.com/
======
d33
I'm really worried that our current trackers are just a few single points of
failure and we're at risk of losing (or at least greatly complicating) content
discovery in torrent. What do you think about the idea of compiling all of the
torrent files currently in circulation and sharing the collection over
webtorrent, enabling self-hosted torrent search engines for everyone?

~~~
anomie31
But then, how will torrent indexers receive their ad revenue? That's why
torrent indexers never release dumps.

Also for future reference, there's a difference between a tracker and an
index. Trackers connect a peer to other peers with the same torrent, whereas
an index just lists torrents. I'm not saying this to nitpick, but because it
can get really confusing if you don't know the difference.

~~~
d33
You're right, I meant indexers.

As for why they don't do that, I wouldn't be surprised if the answer was
"legal reasons" or "lack of resources". "Never attribute to stupidity that
which is adequately explained by lack of time"?

